# Cold Air Intake



## desairs (Sep 7, 2007)

I am new to the Fourtitude forums and I was just wondering if anyone here could help me. I have a 2003 A6 3.0L and i was just wondering if anyone knows of a way to get a cold air intake for this engine. I have searched in a lot of places and I have also posted in audiforums.com. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (desairs)*

Hey Desairs
IMHO cold air intakes are for show and not much else on our cars. If that is what you are looking to do (make it look nice) then go for it. If you are doing it fo rpower, I would suggest getting a drop-in high flow filter and be done with it. Much less money and works just as well. I used http://www.Trueflow.com , then there is http://www.kandn.com and http://www.awetuning.com sells a foam filter from ITG fo rthe C5. 
Most listed here: Http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## desairs (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the heads up, but I really just want a cold air intake for the sound lol. I really think it makes the engine sound mean and I was wondering if you know of a way for me to get a cold air intake. The new filter is still an option but i would much rather have the intake. Thanks again


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (desairs)*

I'm in the same boat as you, with the 3.0L. There doesn't seem to be much for our cars as far as engine upgrades. I'm thinking of just putting on a custom intake and custom exhaust and leave it at that.


----------



## desairs (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the heads up, but I really just want a cold air intake for the sound lol. I really think it makes the engine sound mean and I was wondering if you know of a way for me to get a cold air intake. The new filter is still an option but i would much rather have the intake. Thanks again


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (desairs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desairs* »_Thanks for the heads up, but I really just want a cold air intake for the sound lol. I really think it makes the engine sound mean and I was wondering if you know of a way for me to get a cold air intake. The new filter is still an option but i would much rather have the intake. Thanks again

Well I must say I can agree on the sound... On mu VR6 the open element makes a nice growl at WOT..








On the 2.7T I coudl hear the turbos wistling a little loader, not a lot, but it was more audable than before. Maybe I am crazy, but that's my story and I stickin with it...








Looks liek LLTek is working on one ( http://www.lltek.com/aik_a6_4B_S6.htm ).
Good luck on your search!
Cheers
Massoykie


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (desairs)*

Seems to me that Badboyripper & Desairs are about to waste their hard earned money on a useless toy that in the end will give you more problems. The A6 does not have a VR6, so forget about it. If you really want to have a 'mean' sound then go all out and get an exhaust, F that CAI nonsense.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Seems to me that Badboyripper & Desairs are about to waste their hard earned money on a useless toy that in the end will give you more problems.

x2
Whatever you do, don't make a CAI into an HAI like this one.
See the un-heat shielded element sucking in all that hot engine bay air... IAT's up, performance down.
Nevermind the contaminated coolant



















_Modified by GLS-S4 at 8:34 AM 9/14/2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Seems to me that Badboyripper & Desairs are about to waste their hard earned money on a useless toy that... 

I'm with you man... drop-in works just fine... why pay $300 for hot air...
Here's the homemade VR6 CAI... http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/V...I.jpg
Cost me $40 for the K&N and the rest was all scrap alluminium (and yes, that is spelled correctly







) 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## desairs (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (Massboykie)*

Okay so ill just get the filter lol thank you for your replies. I was leaning more toward not getting a cai just because of the fact that im sure Audi knows what they are doing design wise and i don't want to mess with the car unless i know what im getting into. So anyways thank you very much.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (desairs)*

No problem D.


----------

